# Aster Kit Build S2



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

First picture of Aster S2 kit that Jeff Runge is building for me. 
I ask Jeff's permission to post the pics as he sends them to me. If he wants to comment on the build 
I will leave that up to him. I don't have the skills to build the kit. I tried an Aster Reno kit that I am going to need help getting to run properly. I'm excited about Jeff's building the kit and am lookig forward to running her.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff provided me with afew more pics of S2 build. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mergib/2638274518/" title="Art-S-2-e by rthrgbsn, on Flickr">








 
 
 
 
 
 
Boy am I getting excited. Looking good. Jeff really knows his stuff.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

This kit has so far gone together with out a hitch. As always one must pay attention to the instructions. Aster has made some changes in this kit,(from the Berk.) so it is a bit different then the Berkshire build. I would not say it is any more or less difficult. Hans has provided on his web site some helpfull building tips. If your going to build one of these great engines, read them. 
Jeff


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I just noticed , that if you want to get aa real close look at the detail of the kit, just click on one of the pictures and it takes you to the flickr site. There you can increase size of photo and really see the clean work that Jeff is doing. Don't mean to be a pest , but as you can see, am excited about project.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, Art...............looking great. Art, I am almost as excited as you are.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Got these this morning. Cannot belive the progress Jeff is making. He said he had been able to spend more time on the build than he had expected. 
I may have duplicated one of the photo's. Pardon if I did.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Art, you did not duplicate shots, I took 3 diff. angles of the front. I was not sure how they would come out shooting @400ISO with the ap @ 6.3 and the shutter speed @ a sllooow 1/15 an 1/20 of a sec hand held. No flash 
As Pat had posted in his thread mating the boiler assembly to the chassis takes a bit of care to align everything, watching both the front and back to see that all the plumbing and the cylinder drain mechanism end up where they belong. When you look a the number of components that have been assembled to get to this point it is a wonder any of it fits together at all. Aster must have a "0" tolerance policy in their QC dept. ! More building tonight 
Jeff


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks great Jeff. 


When you get to installing all the long piping on the right side beneath the running board, let me know what you did with the end that hangs down on top of the cylinder cover. The book is not clear about what to do with it. I guess I could bend it back in towards the smoke box.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, have you run into any issues? A friend of mine is building one and was unable to get full deflection of the slide valve on the left cylinder. All valve rod parts mic out exaclty to the dimensions of the right valve. Upon closer scrutiny we noticed that the steam ports on the left cylinder do not line up in the center of the steam chest. The slide vlave body does not cover the ports! He's one rather unhappy camper and this is his third Aster kit (not a noob).


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Seadawg,


Check to make sure he put the various valve plates in the correct orientation. The holes are offset must go on in the correct position.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Seadawg, make sure you are getting full motion of the lifting arm (4-11) Is the slide valve travel the same as the other cyl ? 
It it fully uncovering both ports at the extreams in travel? If the total travel distance is not the same on both sides then go back and check the posistion of (3-26) also compare (4-13) and (4-11) is the range of motion the same on both ? 

Pat, I have an Aster advertising catalog page with a few good photos. The bottom pipe on the engineers side, at the front end above the cylinder, turns 90 deg and points toward the other side of the engine, running horizontal. Not like it looks in section 13.... 
Looking at some of the pics of 1:1 engines Hans's site it's hard to tell for sure but thats what I'm going to do.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Jeff, 
Thanks, I found my color brochure and see that the pipe turns toward the smokebox.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are four additional pics of the Aster S2 build that Jeff Runge is working on.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

A beautiful engine. Looks like she is going together very well, of course Jeff is an old pro. He sure makes it look easy..................I would be lost. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif Art, I can hardly wait to see her cruising around the track.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I wake up this morning and low and behold, there are five more pics of the S2 on my computer. Jeff must be building in his sleep. 
 
 
 
 
 

Notice in the picture of the cab, where the fire box is located for lighting the wicks.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh Art, this incredible engine will turn you into an Aster Snob.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Got an email from Jeff this morning. He has the tender to build and says he can smell the steam oil already.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Art, 

Are you planning for R/C or are you going to chase it around the track like Steve does with his Berkshire?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Sailor, 
Jeff is gonna put R/C on everthing he reach . He knows I am an old man and not capable running after 
the engine.


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting observation, on the RTR S2, the steam guage is on the left side of the cab while the kits seem to route the guage on the right side. Beautiful job on the locomotive! I'm waiting for some parts in order to finish mine. While I await their arrival, my tender is just about complete. I'll be bending a bunch of wire this evening for the handrails.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I just remembered that another feature I like about the S2 is you light the wicks from inside the cab. Most of you guys might have already known this but I wanted to rub it in to Aster Snob#1 SS


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Art, you "New" Aster Snob #2 .............I hate to burst you bubble but so does the Berk and the BB. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

and the Duchess and the SNCF140C


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

If we are going to go off on a tangent here: 

The following asters were able to be lit through the cab (via a fire door): 

-Alishan Shay (technically yes, it has fire doors on the diesel side of the firebox) 
-1978/1991/2003 versions of the JNR C62 
-1981/1986 versions of the Bigboy 
-1986/2006 versions of the JNR D51 
-SP GS-4 
-SNCF 232 U1 
-AD60 Beyer Garratt 
-KPEV T3 
-GNR Stirling Single 
-JNR 9600 
-C&O H-8 
-BR 52 Kriegslok 
-LMS/BR Duchess 
-NKP S3 (Berkshire) 
-SNCF/PLM 140C 
-GN S2 

.... 

That's about it I believe. At least coming from the engines I have observed or run (I still need to run four of the engines on this list). 

Now, back to your regularly scheduled S2 Build


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Shows you I have got a lot to learn if I am gonna be a real Aster "SNOB".


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You only need to know one thing to be one of us Aster Snobs... 

"Aster makes the best locomotives." 

(...even if other companies happen to make mighty nice and/or cheaper ones, too). 

It is an emotional bias... just like adhearance to sports teams or schools, religions, ethnic origins, TV Networks or brands of booze. 

Everybody knows that ____________ (fill in the blank) is the absolute bestest, bar none!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Shows you I have got a lot to learn if I am gonna be a real Aster "SNOB".


Art you are trying hard, that's what counts.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got email from Jeff he says 'ITS ALIVE' Details later tonite or in the morning. 
I get to pick it up on July 28th at Diamondhead. I can smell the steam from here./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

These are the pics from the test run done by Jeff. He does not have video so this will have to do for now. He sais she ran great. Pulled nine of his MTH cars and said she could have pulled 20. 
Ikll let him comment on any details of the run if he wants to. 
These are the same pics that i have lighten a bit.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Art's S-2: I have only done 2 short (1/2 tank of fuel) runs so far, this is a very impressive performance. I will be installing R/C later this week and give it another run or two. I have gotten about 45 minutes on a half tank of fuel with the 9 MTH cars pictured above. Next time I will pull a freight consist of 35 to 40 cars too make it do some real work ! It's not working very hard with the passenger train as the throttle is only open about 10 -15 degrees at 4 bars pressure. I will do a final update next week.


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

Yours looks to be another great runner, but kind of wrong with those corrugated smoothside cars. I just completed my tender, how many of you guys cut pin segments as wide as the hinges for the water hatch or used the left over chain for the de-coupler rod? I've become a specialist in wire bending rivaling anyone in orthodontics. I steamed with Dan Pantages a couple of weeks ago now and where we had his running for a good hour on a tank full of fuel.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are Jeff's car's. He is building the loco for me. I have purchased USA passenger set for the Empire Builder. Hope they meet with everones approval, I know they have met with mine. 
My cars are the extruded aluminum cars that carry the GN logo. I canot afford the 700.00 cars 
from Canada that are probably the same scale size as the S2. I have been told that they shud look great behind such a beautiful engine, Especially the one that Jeff is building. 
 

This what the cars look like.


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

Check your reference books gentlemen! The correct passenger cars behind the Great Northern S2 or any Great Northern steam locomotive should be a heavyweight car by Pullman etc, not a modern smoothside car and definitely not in the Omaha orange and Pullman Green scheme as depicted in the model above which was the paint scheme Great Northern introduced along with the earliest diesel passenger locomotives.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Art, They should look great even if there not "prototypical" I usually pull the NPK cars with the Berkshire but that would most likely only have been seen on a excursion run...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

As we sometime say here in Texas. It's my railroad and I'll run it like i want to. After all it is a just hobby . Ive taken the S2 out of storage and display and reburbished her and running her with the cars that were made to run behind the diesel as the GN expert has described.


----------



## Ron67 (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree. A nice long consist of those cars will look beautiful behind the S2. Post some pics when you get them all together.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Ron. I am picking up thr S2 on 28th of July, Hopefull will be posting vdieo first wek of August. From what Jeff has said I may have to buy another bunch of the heavy cars.


----------



## Ron67 (Jan 14, 2008)

As for my S2 black kit, when finished I will be pulling a consist of modern tank cars (USA extruded aluminim cars) as I love the looks and the weight of these all metal cars. Although not period specific, that's whats fun about this hobby. Pull what you like!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Got these this evening. She is complete. Jeff is going to R/C her tommorow. 
Thanks Jeff for a job well done.


----------



## Ron67 (Jan 14, 2008)

What would be the correct color of marker lights for this engine? Would green be correct?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 
Im sure Jeff will be back to add to post and maybe he can answer your question or my Mr.GN 
will do it.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 07/16/2008 4:39 PM
Those are Jeff's car's. He is building the loco for me. I have purchased USA passenger set for the Empire Builder. Hope they meet with everones approval, I know they have met with mine. 
My cars are the extruded aluminum cars that carry the GN logo. I canot afford the 700.00 cars 
from Canada that are probably the same scale size as the S2. I have been told that they shud look great behind such a beautiful engine, Especially the one that Jeff is building. 
 
This what the cars look like.




Be care for what you wish for: "Hope they meet with everones approval..." 

I hear that Dan P. had his S2 out on the tracks at the NSS this past week. Hopefully, so photos soon.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles 
Are you saying that my wishes will not come true, that I will just have to be satisfied with the cars by myself./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif" border=0>


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you wishes already came true with the S2...enjoy and it coaches you choose to run behind it. Could look at Aristocraft undecorated or pullman green cars as an option. A little work on the dimension and that would be a fine set.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a set of the Aristo Sante fe Heavyweights, could I take the Logo off and use those or where would I get the pullman cars.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a plan as per this photo: 
http://www.llarson.com/steam/schenzinger/images/NA88.jpg


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

All I will say here is, what ever you get to pull behind the S-2, get LOTS of them! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif I have been fine tuning Art's S-2 and tweaking the radio. I put 35 freight cars weighted with metal wheels, NO ballbearings. This is a load that makes my Mikado and Berkshire slip the drivers quite a bit to get it going. When given a generous amount of throttle there was just limited 1/4 to 1/2 revolution of slip, and with less throttle none. As this one quickly gets a train up to speed. I will not be surprised to see an S-2 pulling 50+ cars. This load also brings out a nice bark. 
Along with being a great hi-speed passenger or a fast-freight engine, the S-2 also has good slow speed performance, lots of torque being put to the rails and running with the cylinder cocks open helps here. The axle pump works well, Aster got this one right! Which is pretty much my assesment on this engine in general. Sadly it's time on my track is almost over, as I will be delivering it to it owner next week. (Had to quit today.. out of alcohol)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Man that sounds great.. Sorry you cannot run it longer. But I know how you must feel. Its got to be a labor of love. Looking forward to her running here in Houston real soon. 
I know you have seen her running and hopefully she might get to Diamonhead next year herself.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

If you would like to invest in some outstanding coaches for a great price, here is your ticket: 
http://www.svrronline.com/images/Picture 131.jpg


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I checked the site Charles they are beautiful cars. The way the will be releasing the cars means it would be two years or more before it would be outfitted and I got no guarantee I'll be around that long. I looked at the Aristo Sante Fe like I have and color looks to about the same as the Accucraft. Ill look at just changing the Logo on my cars. They look a lot like the Accucraft and are 400.00 less money and are very heavy. Thanks for looking out for us though. 
.Checked with Pete on the cars and all will be ready by end of next year. Maybe Ill live long enough to seel em all.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I am picking up my S2 at DH next week and Jeff is going to go over some details that Hans has shared with him. I plan on making a video of the setup and such. Would there be interest in adding it to this thread. I will use it myself for future reference in operating the S2.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

gibs035 wrote: 
Would there be interest in adding it to this thread 



Art, 
I don't see why not. It's definitely related to this thread. Go for it!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Art, 

The S2's pulled the 1929 version of the Empire Builder which was made up of Pullman green heavyweight cars. In 1947 new orange and green E7's took over with the first streamlined Empire Builder. So in principle the answer to your question is no but never say never with the GN. It very well could have been that the S2's had to pinch hit for a broken E7 but I have actually never seen pictures of it. 

The Great Northern Railway Historical Society published a Reference Sheet on the 1929 Empire Builder: #178 - Jun 1991 - GN Empire Builder Part 1, 1929-1947. It's available for non-members from this page: http://www.gnrhs.org/public_pp_sheets3.htm (members: http://www.gnrhs.org/paypal_ref_sheets3.htm) 

I hope this helps, 

Ben Ringnalda 
www.greatnorthernempire.net 
Got this from the GN historical site. Had ask question about cars to pull behind my S2. The man says that there might have been a time when the S2 pinched hit snd pulled the Streamline Empire Builder. Keep the faith.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ben, 

Keep in mind that the Aristo heavyweights are 1/29th scale and as such are a bit oversize for use with the S-2 if you are going totally scale. But, like the old Alka-Seltzer commercial used to say: 

"Try it. You'll like it!" It's whatever suits you and not somebody else. 

Just the same I'd want to see a car in position behind the engine before I committed to a set. One of our area regulars has some Aristo coaches that he pulls behind an Aster Mikado and IMHO they overwhelm that engine despite his fine efforts to lower the bolsters/etc. But my earlier disclaimer still applies cause for your RR you are the boss! 

Best regards, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete Comley has been building an S2 for me and we test ran it for the first time on saturday. Lots of power and a beautiful 
look. The spoked wheels, large drivers and small throw give it a bit of at british (A3) look. It did not have an even beat so it will 
need a bit more tuning. 

A bit of a repeat on the cars. They were pullman green heavyweights until the orange/green streamliner in 1947. So an S2 might have filled in for a diese after that; I have seen no pictures of this 

I have a full set of Aristo coaches that I use with the NYC Hudson and they look OK there. Pete and I compared the new correct 1:32 coaches with the Aristo. They are the same length but the 1:32 are lower and narrower. Side by side the height/length 
aspect ratio gives a very different look to the cars. So I am going with the new 1:32. It will take a year or two for these to be built so I will be running with Aristo until then. and they will give an OK look for a train 

More GN trivia. The Rocky insignia on the S2 tender started in 1936. Before then it was an on facing goat in white and black. 
jim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
Excellent, as usually seeking some of the best to help in your projects is impressive. The Aristo cars will give it a good work load until the new smart looking GN are built.


----------

